
Millennials Are Leaving Religion and Not Coming Back - rahuldottech
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/millennials-are-leaving-religion-and-not-coming-back/
======
ydb
This is troubling. Religion and its traditional family values is integral to
both social and economic survival in the 21st century.

I hate to be a "doomer" but this is a bad sign for the society we live in.

